# Ref: theft of my Rolex Daytona Cosmograph chronometer watch model number 16520 stolen in Plymouth UK July 13th 2021



## Victor John david (Oct 18, 2021)

Dear all
I am posting regarding the theft of my Rolex Daytona Cosmograph chronometer watch in the hope that should it surface onto the quality watch market it may come to your attention.
Details of the watch are as follows. Model Number 16520. Model number of attached bracelet 78390 (oyster steel watch case and bracelet with watch black dial/face}.


----------



## Rolexplorer (Sep 6, 2018)

Wow. So sorry to hear this.
Hopefully a miracle will occur and it will return home.
Was it stolen in a burglary?


----------



## Victor John david (Oct 18, 2021)

Hi, no I was in the marina showers, took it off put it on window ledge, got a phone call, dashed off, couple hours later realised I'd left it there, got back and some toe rag had taken it!


----------



## Rolexplorer (Sep 6, 2018)

Jeesh. What a bad day for you. I hope the thief gets recurrent nightmares that really torture him for stealing it.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Lost more than Stolen in a public place, unattended....3 months ago.

It will no doubt have passed through any popular online auction by now or on an arm of a sailor.

The Police will do FA. My sons car was stolen on 8th October. The Police opened a case at 3 pm and he got a text at 4 pm...CASE CLOSED. £80, month in month out of his council tax is for the police so that they can buy speed trap vans and sit at the side of the road catching peps doing 34 in a 30 limit.


----------



## peenoise (Sep 5, 2012)

Victor John david said:


> Hi, no I was in the marina showers, took it off put it on window ledge, got a phone call, dashed off, couple hours later realised I'd left it there, got back and some toe rag had taken it!


im sorry for the loss, when i was new into watches i have a habbit of putting my watches off my wrists when doing hand washing at bathroom, i lost a Tissot quartz given by my dad.

a famous saying by WIS, the safest place for you watch is your wrist.


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

If Rolex got it through for servicing and it had been reported to them as stolen - would they notify the original owner or just carry on? 
I ask out of curiosity as it seems Rolex's are often targeted for theft and probably sold on, so some of them must be getting serviced through a Rolex AD but I never hear or read of them being returned? Might not be reading the right publications though!


----------



## casper461 (Oct 14, 2018)

aks12r said:


> If Rolex got it through for servicing and it had been reported to them as stolen - would they notify the original owner or just carry on?
> I ask out of curiosity as it seems Rolex's are often targeted for theft and probably sold on, so some of them must be getting serviced through a Rolex AD but I never hear or read of them being returned? Might not be reading the right publications though!


Paul Thorpe did a video on this. He had a watch stolen and it turned up at Rolex sometime later for a service and he was contacted by the police. He said Rolex were keeping the watch until the claim of who it belonged to was finished.I know it's Paul Thorpe but he says 2 years later has still not got his watch back. Its sitting In a Rolex safe.


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

casper461 said:


> Paul Thorpe did a video on this. He had a watch stolen and it turned up at Rolex sometime later for a service and he was contacted by the police. He said Rolex were keeping the watch until the claim of who it belonged to was finished.I know it's Paul Thorpe but he says 2 years later has still not got his watch back. Its sitting In a Rolex safe.


Thanks for this! It was quite interesting so I looked up IMA / MLA myself - seems an official, legit and quick way of freezing criminally obtained items / assets and securing their return to owner across international borders. No idea why he wouldn't have it by now. If I were him I wouldn't be waiting 2 years when a solicitor could have sorted that out in short order...🤷‍♂️
To answer my own question though - seems Rolex are doing their part - which is great to see and oddly reassuring!🙃

Request for Mutual Legal Assistance in criminal matters: guidelines for authorities outside of the UK (accessible version) - GOV.UK (www.gov.uk)


----------



## casper461 (Oct 14, 2018)

aks12r said:


> Thanks for this! It was quite interesting so I looked up IMA / MLA myself - seems an official, legit and quick way of freezing criminally obtained items / assets and securing their return to owner across international borders. No idea why he wouldn't have it by now. If I were him I wouldn't be waiting 2 years when a solicitor could have sorted that out in short order...🤷‍♂️
> To answer my own question though - seems Rolex are doing their part - which is great to see and oddly reassuring!🙃
> 
> Request for Mutual Legal Assistance in criminal matters: guidelines for authorities outside of the UK (accessible version) - GOV.UK (www.gov.uk)


No I dont know why but I suppose the cost of getting laywers involved could cost more than the watch itself is worth.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Do Rolex also make safes.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Victor John david said:


> Hi, no I was in the marina showers, took it off put it on window ledge, got a phone call, dashed off, couple hours later realised I'd left it there, got back and some toe rag had taken it!


Sorry for your lost, I really hope you get it back.

Now, for those that find strange not taking off the watch to take a shower...


----------

